# Ryan Giggs



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I was on mastermind last week and my specialist subject was Manchester United.
John Humphreys said "question one; Which Man U player is known as the Welsh Wizzard"
I said " I couldn't say"
He said "correct, question two.
seamus.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Naughty


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In ALL the papers on-line now. 8) 

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you think anyone will recognise me?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t these overpaid burks understand the consequenses of the offside rule.


personally I couldn`t care less what euther of the people involve do, it is their affair but t``internet will make a mockery of injunctions.
Is it in the public interest for us to know or, is it in the interest of the public that people are named.
Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

outed by the Scottish Sunday Herald yesterday


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So now its on news at ten.
Waste of space.

Dave p


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

His lawyer only took out the injunction because he thought he was 'saving Ryans privates'. I'll get me coat.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Dave 
Please don't change your avatar again.
Gary


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

That was £200,000 well spent then! :roll: 


SD


----------

